# Diesel Smell



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Seems in the past couple weeks I'm noticing diesel smell. I smell it when I walk around to the drivers door and I smelled it again today by the passenger rear (but it wasn't coming from the fuel door or under the hood).

Have we found any common areas of fuel leaks? 

From my memory the fuel lines run up the drivers side, so I'm not sure what on the passenger side could be leaking.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Check for broken studs in the exhaust system under the car near the DPF. A known weak spot.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Wind can cause exhaust to get anywhere...

If it's only when the car starts I wouldn't be too worried. It takes some time for the emissions stuff to get ready. If it's persisting after that I'd maybe start looking for leaks.


----------



## 14diesel (Feb 18, 2018)

Is it a fuel or exhaust smell? If exhaust, check for leaks at the V-band clamp just after the turbo. I've seen a few issues there and had to fix our car around 70k miles.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have noticed a diesel smell whenever the car does a regen. Seems to be caused by a rich mixture.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

BDCCruze said:


> Have we found any common areas of fuel leaks?
> 
> From my memory the fuel lines run up the drivers side, so I'm not sure what on the passenger side could be leaking.


The fuel filter is located on the passenger side below the rear door so that might be another place to check. You’ll have to remove about 6-8 10mm bolts to drop or partially drop the belly pan.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> The fuel filter is located on the passenger side below the rear door so that might be another place to check. You’ll have to remove about 6-8 10mm bolts to drop or partially drop the belly pan.


Bah, you're right. I changed mine before, I was thinking it was drivers side for some reason though. Good catch.


----------



## 14diesel (Feb 18, 2018)

This was the exact symptom of our v-band clamp leaking. Replaced it and good to go.



Aussie said:


> I have noticed a diesel smell whenever the car does a regen. Seems to be caused by a rich mixture.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I used to smell it all the time in the mornings when I started my car. Took me time to realize my neighbor with an old VW diesel was leaving at the same time!


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

14diesel said:


> This was the exact symptom of our v-band clamp leaking. Replaced it and good to go.


Where is that at on these?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> Where is that at on these?


That's what holds the turbo to the DPF/DOC. It's under the shiny heat shield.


----------

